# 2007 Maxima lift points and IPDM location



## speedlever (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi guys. New to this forum.

My daughter has a 2007 Maxima SE with about 78,500 miles on it that I am looking after while she is out of town on an extended trip.

For general maintenance purposes, I would like to lift her Maxima and put it on jack stands so I can rotate tires or do brake work, etc. However, the FSM does not show a central front jack point which makes it very time consuming and challenging to safely lift it and put j/s at each jack-up point as listed in the OM. I found the rear center jack point, but nothing for the front. 

Is there a safe FRONT center point I can use my long frame floor jack with a saddle cup? That way I can lift the entire front end, place 2 j/s at the safety stand points; lift the rear end and put 2 more j/s at the safety stand points and have the entire vehicle safely resting on j/s.


Secondly, I noticed a greenish fluid on the bottom of the a/c compressor when I recently checked underneath her car. I thought at first it was leaking coolant as her overflow reservoir was empty. I bought some AF and topped off the reservoir (the radiator appeared full.. and the color was appropriately green) so I thought she might have a leak in the reservoir.










Just yesterday I happened to have the hood open with the engine running and noticed greenish bubbles coming from the LP AC hose. Oh oh. Now I know why the AC is not cooling. And that wasn't green AF on the bottom of the car either. That was green dye someone put in the system to check for an AC leak. (checking over her service papers, I found where a local shop had recharged the system and put in some dye about 4000 miles ago.)










Cleaned off the hose and very quickly saw this:









Looking through the FSM I located online, the only thing I can find relative to disabling the magnet clutch (in order to protect the compressor until the system can be repaired) is a mag clutch troubleshooting section. It says to check fuse #33 if the magnet clutch is not working:
ATC-78









Apparently, I need to locate the IPDM and pull the #33 fuse in order to disable the magnet clutch on the compressor. Where is the IPDM located? I cannot find any reference to its location anywhere in the OM or the FSM.

Thanks much in advance for the help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan started using dye in the freon from the factory sometime around the 2000MY; it's green in color. If the system is low on freon, the low pressure switch should keep the system from engaging the clutch. But, to answer your question, IPDM/ER means "intelligent power distribution module/engine room." It is the fuse box in the engine compartment. It should be in the area behind the passenger side headlamp.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks. I found the IPDM (the main fuse/junction box) and pulled the 10A #33 fuse. I don't hear a click when I hit the auto button, but the engine slightly speeds up in anticipation. I still see some bubbling as in the pics. I didn't think to check for the click before pulling the fuse, so maybe the LP switch already disabled the mag clutch.

Any idea on a central front jack point? Or does it not exist?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure on the 07 Maxima, but I jacked up an 03 Altima a couple of weeks ago on the front with a floor jack; there was a jack point on the subframe just below the radiator. You may want to look there.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------

